# new instrumental song/vid!



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Check out my newest instrumental I released on youtube! Hope you dig it! It's a little different from the stuff I've been doing lately. [/FONT]:sFun_dancing:[FONT=Verdana, Arial]
[/FONT]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4I_8ReU_X0

Cheers,
Kris


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dont know your other stuff but what I heard was pritty damed good. 
Seen plenty of very famous bands lately that arent half as talented as the bunch you put together for that session.

Congrats..

G.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

good stuff!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Really enjoyed it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!

Great playing and very enjoyable to listen to.

Could you post some more links to "the stuff" you have been doing lately. Thanks!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for watching guys! I'm pretty heavy into the country stuff… here's a few vids of the kind of stuff I'm mainly playing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgVeONkhOgM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSK6HpDe0tM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWY3_ll0M4g

Cheers! 
Kris


greco said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> Great playing and very enjoyable to listen to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

wow, great playing! you are right at home on that acoustic as you are on the Tele...


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> wow, great playing! you are right at home on that acoustic as you are on the Tele...


Thanks for the kind words man!


----------

